# Information re Portugal



## Emil H (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi, everyone

I'm considering relocating to Portugal. I've no idea where to start or what to do, but I have just read somewhere that Portugal is the third safest place to live and / or holiday in. We have a very unpleasant political situation here in South Africa and ... I have an eighteen year old son I'm concerned about his (and my) future.

I currently reside in Cape Town and head up a school, so believe I may have some skills required in Portugal. I have, incidentally, done pro photography and would be quite happy to pursue that avenue again. 

I'd be very pleased to glean some info from anyone on the forum.

Thank you in advance!

Emil H


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Emil H said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> I'm considering relocating to Portugal. I've no idea where to start or what to do, but I have just read somewhere that Portugal is the third safest place to live and / or holiday in. We have a very unpleasant political situation here in South Africa and ... I have an eighteen year old son I'm concerned about his (and my) future.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum........ I'm a Brit but lived in SA for many years so understand your situation. 

You don't mention what passport you have so I can't comment on how easy it'd be for you to live here but for what it's worth, Portugal is a fantastic place to live & very safe indeed by African standards...... however, work is in short supply & even shorter supply if the applicant doesn't speak Portuguese. 

The good news is there are options such as earning a living online & if you can do that then it's simply fabulous!


----------



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

Emil H said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> I'm considering relocating to Portugal. I've no idea where to start or what to do, but I have just read somewhere that Portugal is the third safest place to live and / or holiday in. We have a very unpleasant political situation here in South Africa and ... I have an eighteen year old son I'm concerned about his (and my) future.
> 
> ...


*I bailed out of France after 30 years around six years ago now.

Portugal is as good as anywhere to hang your hat and better than most.*


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Emil H said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> I'm considering relocating to Portugal. I've no idea where to start or what to do, but I have just read somewhere that Portugal is the third safest place to live and / or holiday in. We have a very unpleasant political situation here in South Africa and ... I have an eighteen year old son I'm concerned about his (and my) future.
> 
> ...


Hi und welcome,

Basically --- Portugal is a lovely place to live but you will have very little chance of getting employment unless you 

A: Speak Portuguese and 
B: Have a skill which is in great demand

if you life depends on teaching and taking pictures try finding work before relocating.


----------



## snoble (Dec 5, 2017)

STEVEN N.

Hello Emil H and others on this Forum: 

We, too, are new on this forum. We are both Canadians, living on the east coast in NB. We are a same-sexed couple, both teachers, 57 and 60. We are looking to retire in the next few years to Coimbra. We are at the very beginning of all of this, so would like any starting out information too. The other thing we'd like to know is how easy is to to do freelance teaching? We are both ESL teachers working with immigrants, refugees and international students. I have my doctorate and my partner has his MA. And is it possible to be retired, but work a little on the side?


----------

